
A Spy’s Guide to Climate Change (NYT) - drallison
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/15/opinion/guide-climate-change.html
======
drallison
The climate has impact everywhere. Here's the US Intelligence Community's
point-of-view even thought "climate change" has, by decree, been made not to
exist. To see how ridiculous this is, imagine what would happen if the
Administration were to eliminate, by decree, the law of gravity.

